# Sandreo offspring



## kira (21 July 2009)

I am looking at a Hanoverian mare in-foal to Sandreo.  I would be interested in hearing about temperaments of Sandreo foals or any experiences people have with them.
Thanks


----------



## LynneB (21 July 2009)

Hi Have a look at page 2 and see the post about MFS Eros..he is a Sandreo son.  I am sure Anastasia will be happy to give you more info about his temperament etc


----------



## eventrider23 (21 July 2009)

I believe that Preci Spark event horses have used Sandreo as well this year or last year on a daughter of the Wexford Lady.


----------



## Ashtree (21 July 2009)

Don't know about Sandreo but we havea yearling which has similar bloodline Sandro Hit and Sunny Boy and it has the most wonderful temperament


----------



## lacampbell (21 July 2009)

I bred a Sandreo baby (now 3) out of a Demonstrator mare. Lovely temperament. Excellent to handle. He is currently being broken, proving to be very trainable.


----------



## Fahrenheit (21 July 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I bred a Sandreo baby (now 3) out of a Demonstrator mare. Lovely temperament. Excellent to handle. He is currently being broken, proving to be very trainable. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Exactly the same here (except out of a Jazz mare)


----------



## kira (21 July 2009)

Thats great, thanks for your help everyone.  The mare I am looking at has a notoriously hot bloodline so wanted to make sure that the stallion wasn't offering the same kind of personality too!  It can be hard using European stallions in New Zealand as we don't have any others that we can just pop over and check out.  Sounds like it could be a good option for me though.


----------



## RHenderson (10 September 2009)

I Have Skynet Z (Sandro Z x Samber) and she's absolutely fantastic, love the Sandro lines
So much so she's goin in foal to her Brother Sandro Boy next year- fingers crossed itl be a colt!

(dont worry people im assured the inbreeding of this is fine)


----------



## Anastasia (11 September 2009)

I have used Sandreo and have seen him in the flesh several times, as well as seeing many offspring by him.  They have very good rideability and are generally easy to handle and quiet.


----------



## sarahwilsonz (23 October 2009)

Hi Kira

Did you end up purchasing the mare and foal by Sandreo??? I have a 6 month old sandreo foal on the ground (we are in Taranaki,NZ) and he is gorgeous, it took me about half an hour to halter train him and the farrier did his feet a few days later and he was superb, never tried to kick or do anything, he was amazing. You can see him on youtube under Dallas and Toad (he's Toad, becos he's a friendly little ratbag, who likes putting everything in his mouth and hanging off his mates covers). His mvmt is lovely (he is actually very quiet so I only get to see him move whens hes playing) and i have had another mare inseminated with sandreo a week ago and am thinking about putting his mother in to foal with him again. Anyway, would be interested to see if you bought him??

Sarah


----------



## kira (24 October 2009)

Hi Sarah,
Didn't buy that mare in the end, but I have bought a pink papered Anamour mare that I need to pick a stallion for this season.  Gosh choosing stallions is great fun but so hard now when we can ship semen in from anywhere!  Would love to see some pictures of yours though, your colt sounds great!


----------

